# ¿Vas a darle dinero porque es/sea pobre?



## ManuelAzaña

Lo correcto sería:

«¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?»

O

«¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?»


----------



## antvdr

En mi opinión las dos serían correctas. A esas añadiría "¿Vas a darle dinero por ser pobre?".
Espero que te sirva, pero espera a por más posts.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Para mí también correctas, aunque yo usaría normalmente la primera en este caso.

Explicar el matiz entre ellas no me parece tan fácil. Pienso que con el indicativo la razón es evidente; ¿es pobre y por eso vas a darle dinero? Con el subjuntivo, pienso que se cuestiona la razón, se cuestiona como válido el hecho de que sea pobre.

Saludos.


----------



## Maggydch

Concuerdo con Blasita. Con subjuntivo es como decir ¿vas a darle plata SOLO porque sea pobre? ( es joven, sano y puede trabajar ¿no?)


----------



## juandiego

antvdr said:


> En mi opinión las dos serían correctas. A esas añadiría _"¿Vas a darle dinero por ser pobre?"_.


Hola, antvdr.

Sé que es ser un tiquismiquis pero esa opción tiene un pequeño problema: el sujeto de la subordinada no queda perfectamente definido porque la principal esta dotada tanto de un sujeto (tú) como de un objeto indirecto (él) que pueden desempeñar la función de su sujeto; o sea, no se puede saber a ciencia cierta si el pobre es él o tú. Está claro que el significado nos hace pensar que el pobre es él, pero lo cierto es que esa frase es igualmente válida si el pobre lo eres tú y podría darse un raro contexto en el que esta intención fuera posible. Dicho lo cual, seguro que yo también la emplearía con ese sentido mucho más probable sin reparar en esta pequeñez.

También se podría resolver esta imprecisión mediante la incorporación de un sujeto del infinitivo de la subordinada, lo que alguno (Emilio Alarcos) denomina _adyacente temático_: _"¿Vas a darle dinero por ser *él/tú *pobre?"_.



blasita said:


> Para mí también correctas, aunque yo usaría normalmente la primera en este caso.
> 
> Explicar el matiz entre ellas no me parece tan fácil. Pienso que con el indicativo la razón es evidente; ¿es pobre y por eso vas a darle dinero? Con el subjuntivo, pienso que se cuestiona la razón, se cuestiona como válido el hecho de que sea pobre.


Hola, Blasita.

La verdad es que no sé bien cuál sería mi opción más natural; ambas me suenan bastante normales. Una cosa si me llama la atención, si se planteara como interrogativa indirecta: _Me pregunto si vas a darle dinero porque es/sea pobre_, me decantaría por el subjuntivo más claramente.

Yo más que se cuestione la razón con el subjuntivo, lo percibo como que se plantea una hipótesis asumida: puede que lo sea o no (pobre), pero por que lo sea (se asume) ¿le vas a dar dinero?. Con el indicativo no se entra en valorar la razón, sólo se pregunta si es esa.


----------



## Xiscomx

Parece ser que los ejemplos expuestos no han sido adecuadamente elegidos por la incongruencia existente en la segunda oración y debido al adjetivo utilizado.

*¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?»* – Porque es pobre le voy a dar dinero. *Correcto*.
*¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?»* – Porque sea pobre le voy a dar dinero. *Una incongruencia*. Si le doy dinero no haré que sea pobre.

Sin embargo se aprecia con claridad la diferencia de matiz existente entre ambas oraciones usando el adjetivo adecuado:

*¿Vas a darle un regalo porque es bueno?* – Porque es bueno le voy a dar un regalo. *Correcto*.
*¿Vas a darle un regalo porque sea bueno?* – Porque sea bueno le voy a dar un regalo. *Correcto*. [Porque no suele ser bueno siempre]

Un afectuoso saludo a todos


----------



## antvdr

Juandiego estoy de acuerdo contigo. De hecho lo pensé al enviarlo, pero al final no lo aclaré. Para otra vez lo haré.
Saludos. 
P.D: no es por ser tiquismiquis, tienes que decirlo.


----------



## Peterdg

Es un hilo muy interesante porque aborda un área casi inexplorada en las gramáticas: el uso del subjuntivo en frases interrogativas. Las reglas tradicionales para la elección del modo verbal, por gran parte, sólo son válidas para frases no interrogativas. En frases interrogativas, el juego cambia (y no poco).

En mi opinión, eso es debido al hecho de que una frase interrogativa se encuentre en una zona que vacila entre una frase afirmativa y una frase negativa. Y, para más inri, en frases interrogativas en forma negativa, la cosa cambia otra vez; también un área casi inexplorada.

Porque las reglas cambian en frases interrogativas, las siguientes elucubraciones, en mi opinión, no son correctas: (lo siento Xiscomx)


Xiscomx said:


> Parece ser que los ejemplos expuestos no han sido adecuadamente elegidos por la incongruencia existente en la segunda oración y debido al adjetivo utilizado.
> 
> *¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?»* – Porque es pobre le voy a dar dinero. *Correcto*.
> *¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?»* – Porque sea pobre le voy a dar dinero. *Una incongruencia*. Si le doy dinero no haré que sea pobre.
> 
> Sin embargo se aprecia con claridad la diferencia de matiz existente entre ambas oraciones usando el adjetivo adecuado:
> 
> *¿Vas a darle un regalo porque es bueno?* – Porque es bueno le voy a dar un regalo. *Correcto*.
> *¿Vas a darle un regalo porque sea bueno?* – Porque sea bueno le voy a dar un regalo. *Correcto*. [Porque no suele ser bueno siempre]
> 
> Un afectuoso saludo a todos


En "Porque sea pobre le voy a dar dinero" sí induce una incongruencia. En este caso, "porque" equivale a "para que" (por el uso del subjuntivo (*)). Sin embargo, eso ya no es verdad en una frase interrogativa. Así, comparar el modo verbal en una frase no interrogativa con una frase interrogativa, no puede servir para decidir sobre el modo verbal.

Lo mismo ocurre con "Porque sea bueno le voy a dar un regalo.". En este caso también el "porque" equivale a "para que".


(*) En frases no interrogativas, "porque" causativo sólo puede llevar subjuntivo si lo que se expresa después de "porque" *no* indica la razón por la que lo que se dice en la principal ocurra o no. Es decir que la frase necesita un elemento negativo. En el caso opuesto, si lleva subjuntivo, equivale a "para que" e indica finalidad.


----------



## ManuelAzaña

Peterdg said:


> Es un hilo muy interesante porque aborda un área casi inexplorada en las gramáticas: el uso del subjuntivo en frases interrogativas. Las reglas tradicionales para la elección del modo verbal, por gran parte, sólo son válidas para frases no interrogativas. En frases interrogativas, el juego cambia (y no poco).
> 
> En mi opinión, eso es debido al hecho de que una frase interrogativa se encuentre en una zona que vacila entre una frase afirmativa y una frase negativa. Y, para más inri, en frases interrogativas en forma negativa, la cosa cambia otra vez; también un área casi inexplorada.
> 
> Porque las reglas cambian en frases interrogativas, las siguientes elucubraciones, en mi opinión, no son correctas: (lo siento Xiscomx)
> En "Porque sea pobre le voy a dar dinero" sí induce una incongruencia. En este caso, "porque" equivale a "para que" (por el uso del subjuntivo (*)). Sin embargo, eso ya no es verdad en una frase interrogativa. Así, comparar el modo verbal en una frase no interrogativa con una frase interrogativa, no puede servir para decidir sobre el modo verbal.
> 
> Lo mismo ocurre con "Porque sea bueno le voy a dar un regalo.". En este caso también el "porque" equivale a "para que".
> 
> 
> (*) En frases no interrogativas, "porque" causativo sólo puede llevar subjuntivo si lo que se expresa después de "porque" *no* indica la razón por la que lo que se dice en la principal ocurra o no. Es decir que la frase necesita un elemento negativo. En el caso opuesto, si lleva subjuntivo, equivale a "para que" e indica finalidad.



Excelente aporte, por fin lo veo claro.

Decir "voy a darle dinero porque sea pobre" vendría a ser "voy a darle dinero para que sea pobre", lo cual es algo ilógico (y propio de alguien de mala fe, juas). Por otro lado, decir "voy a darle dinero porque es pobre" significa que "voy a darle dinero debido a que es pobre".


----------



## Xiscomx

Usando las dos preguntas originales, las de *ManuelAzaña*, y siendo prácticos, conmensuremos ese «dinero»; por ejemplo: $1,000,000

*¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque es pobre»*
*¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea pobre?»* 

*Peterdg*, si en la segunda no ves una incongruencia, entonces apaga y vámonos.
Sería de agradecer tu explicación de: *¿vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea pobre?*, en vez de: *¿vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea rico?*.

Tu respuesta, de seguro, será muy interesante, sabia y no exenta de ingenio.

Estando sobre ascuas, un cordial saludo para todos


----------



## blasita

Lo siento, pero para mí tampoco está claro.

Como dije al principio yo no usaría la frase original con el subjuntivo. La razón: no tiene sentido para mí. Intenté dar una explicación de la posible diferencia precisamente para ver lo que pensaban los demás. Gracias por los aportes.

"La regla general" de la que habla Peter (cuando lo que va después del _porque_ no es la razón de lo que se expresa en la principal, se usa el subjuntivo) parece que no cabe en este caso. La inclusión de un _no_ a mí tampoco me arregla nada. Tampoco veo claro que signifique _para que_; esa interrogativa sigue sin tener sentido para mí.

Es curioso pero no encuentro un solo ejemplo parecido al original y con _porque+subjuntivo_ que me suene realmente bien. Por ejemplo, ¿qué sentido tiene preguntar lo siguiente? _¿Le quieres porque sea guapo/tenga dinero? _Quizás solo referido a un futuro, pero yo no lo diría así. Seguramente sí podría decir algo como: _¿Estás preocupado porque no vaya a venir?_ Pero esto es distinto.


----------



## Bashti

Creo que las dos frases son correctas aunque en la segunda parece como si el hecho de ser pobre no justificara la limosna (porque supongo que se trata de eso).

¿Vas a darle dinero *sólo *porque sea pobre?

La primera admitiría algo más detrás:

¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre *o porque está enfermo*?


----------



## kunvla

En la gramática (Spanische Grammatik) de José Vera Morales me topé con dos ejemplos que van acompañados con la siguiente explicación (la traducción del alemán al español es mía):

»Tanto en frases interrogativas como en frases con negación implícita se puede negar/impugnar/refutar/rebatir/cuestionar (al. _abstreiten_) la presunta razón:

¿Acaso va a conciertos porque le interese la música?

Es un error pensar que todo cambiará porque haya cambiado el Gobierno.«


Creo que el primero se parece al de este hilo.

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

kunvla said:


> ...
> ¿Acaso va a conciertos porque le interese la música?
> ...
> Creo que el primero se parece al de este hilo.


Sí.



Xiscomx said:


> Usando las dos preguntas originales, las de *ManuelAzaña*, y siendo prácticos, conmensuremos ese «dinero»; por ejemplo: $1,000,000
> 
> *¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque es pobre»*
> *¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea pobre?»*
> 
> *Peterdg*, si en la segunda no ves una incongruencia, entonces apaga y vámonos.
> Sería de agradecer tu explicación de: *¿vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea pobre?*, en vez de: *¿vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea rico?*.
> 
> Tu respuesta, de seguro, será muy interesante, sabia y no exenta de ingenio.
> 
> Estando sobre ascuas, un cordial saludo para todos


Primero, perdón por contestar tan tarde. Trabajo de día.

 Si la frase fuera: _¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 *para que* sea pobre? _sí veo una incongruencia. Con "porque", si lo interpretas como equivalente de "para que", sí, también veo la incongruencia. En una frase afirmativa, por ejemplo; _"Le da 1,000,000 porque sea pobre._" también hay incongruencia porque aquí la única posible interpretación de "porque" es como equivalente de "para que" (por el subjuntivo).

Mi argumento es que, porque aparece en una pregunta, no es preciso interpretar ese "porque + subjuntivo" como equivalente de "para que + subjuntivo"; es posible hacerlo, pero no es necesariamente así (como lo seria en una frase afirmativa).

Los posibles motivos para utilizar el subjuntivo en la frase original ya han sido comentados por juandiego y Bashti. Esa interpretación (es decir, sin interpretar "porque + subjuntivo" como "para que + subjuntivo") sólo es posible porque aparece en una pregunta.

Ahora bien, será obvio que hay preferencias personales (¿y quizá también regionales?) en este caso.

Espero que me explique.

Un saludo.


----------



## gabbytaa

Discúlpenme, pero no le encuentro ningún sentido a la frase original con el subjuntivo. Definitivamente en mis pobres conocimientos de gramática no la diría.

Aquí están algunos ejemplos que son similares:

" Le compraré un regalo porque es muy bueno conmigo." "Le compraré un regalo porque sea bueno conmigo."  (jamás lo diría así)

Repitiendo, el subjuntivo no cabe por ningún motivo, razón o circunstancia.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> Los posibles motivos para utilizar el subjuntivo en la frase original ya han sido comentados por juandiego y Bashti. Esa interpretación (es decir, sin interpretar "porque + subjuntivo" como "para que + subjuntivo") sólo es posible porque aparece en una pregunta.
> 
> Ahora bien, será obvio que hay preferencias personales (¿y quizá también regionales?) en este caso.


 Hombre, gracias por tener en cuenta a los demás, que digo yo que pintamos algo también.

En mi caso yo no las llamaría preferencias, sino falta de sentido y de uso. Y, lo siento mucho, pero todavía no me queda claro exactamente el porqué del uso de ese subjuntivo en la frase original.



gabbytaa said:


> Discúlpenme, pero no le encuentro ningún sentido a la frase original con el subjuntivo. Definitivamente en mis pobres conocimientos de gramática no la diría.


Uf, menos mal. Gracias, Gabby. Creí que Xiscomx y yo éramos los únicos.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Hombre, gracias por tener en cuenta a los demás, que digo yo que pintamos algo también.






> En mi caso yo no las llamaría preferencias, sino falta de sentido y de uso. Y, lo siento mucho, pero todavía no me queda claro exactamente el porqué del uso de ese subjuntivo en la frase original.


¿Tendría sentido si lo dijera de esta manera?: "¿Vas a darle dinero porque sería pobre?"

Fijaos en que sólo lo comento de punto de vista teórico (como tengo que hacerlo con todos los casos del subjuntivo: mi lengua materna no conoce el concepto); en mi mundo, sólo hay casos aceptables y casos no aceptables. Es aceptable si lo he visto comentado en alguna gramática (preferentemente de la RAE); que sea poco usado, no importa. Por eso vosotros, los hablantes nativos, estáis aquí.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola a todos:
Olvídense del pobre y del dinero. Lo haré con un soltero y una corbata para exponer mi opinión.
"¿Le has comprado un corbata porque es soltero?". La pregunta es plana, sin matices. Se busca una confirmación a una suposición.
"¿Le has comprado una corbata porque sea soltero?". Esto además de una pregunta es una crítica. Se cuestiona la idoneidad de la acción -como la Srta. Blasita ya dijo en su comentario número tres-, hay disconformidad por lo que origina el regalo.
Desde mi único punto de vista, ambas formas de decir están justificadas y diferenciadas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Omada

blasita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para mí también correctas, aunque yo usaría normalmente la primera en este caso.
> 
> Explicar el matiz entre ellas no me parece tan fácil. Pienso que con el indicativo la razón es evidente; ¿es pobre y por eso vas a darle dinero? Con el subjuntivo, pienso que se cuestiona la razón, se cuestiona como válido el hecho de que sea pobre.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues yo creo que has explicado bien el matiz, aunque yo añadiría que en la segunda o bien se cuestiona que sea pobre, como has dicho, o bien se cuestiona que la razón para darle dinero sea esa, o que la razón que se dice sea una razón válida. Yo si usaría el subjuntivo para expresar alguna duda sobre el asunto.

Edito: No había visto el mensaje anterior a éste. Estoy de acuerdo. Expresa duda o crítica.


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> ¿Tendría sentido si lo dijera de esta manera?: "¿Vas a darle dinero porque sería pobre?".


 Hola, Peter. Lo siento, me temo que no demasiado. Gracias  por tu respuesta. De todas formas, gracias a Lord, Omada y Maggy (y a otros comentarios también) sé que no andaba muy descaminada.

Y aprovecho para aclarar algo importante. Hablando de incongruencias, puede parecer que mi postura haya sido incoherente o contradictoria. Sin embargo, he tratado dos temas diferentes para mí en este caso: la gramática por un lado —y así he intentado dar una posible explicación de la diferencia entre indicativo y subjuntivo, y el uso —aquí es donde viene la falta de sentido. Que yo no use una determinada oración o construcción no quiere decir que no sea correcta ni que no tenga su uso.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Blasita.

Yo lo veo muy similar a algo que tal vez te suene: esa construcción que se utiliza en matemáticas para asumir una hipótesis a partir de la cual se discute:
f(x) = x +1;
_*Sea *x = 1_ (se asume esta hipótesis frente al resto del universo);
_¿El resultado es 2 porque x sea 1? —> ¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?_

Lo mismo se puede expresar en indicativo, pero se necesita especificar que se está asumiendo esa hipótesis: _Si x *es *1/ Asumiendo que x *es *1_. Sin embargo, el subjuntivo por sí mismo tiene esa facultad de plantear algo como una hipótesis que se asume.

Esto de escoger esa opción frente al resto (o simplemente la otra) aporta el matiz que se ha mencionado de hecho singular, parece que se valora la razón mucho mejor que con el indicativo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Juan:

Entiendo lo que dices. Gracias por la explicación. Pero "¿El resultado es 2 porque x sea 1?" me parece igual de extraña que la del pobre. Es una construcción (lingüística) que no usaría.

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

He buscado un poco en el CREA.

No es fácil encontrar ejemplos llamativos con el buscador de la RAE que es disponible al público, pero por lo menos he encontrado un caso de una pregunta con un "porque" seguido de un subjuntivo (sólo busqué "porque sea" y en novelas).



> ¿Dejará de ser sargento porque sea bueno?
> 
> _Novela: "Invierno sin pretexto", Javier Maqua, España, 1992_


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola bienquisto *Peterdg*,
Se agradece tu amplia argumentación, pero [¡qué injusto es que después de un alago tenga que aparecer un «pero»!] a decir verdad, uno hubiera deseado que fuera afianzada con algún que otro ejemplo y no apoyándose en los hilos de *juandiego* y *Bashti* que, lamentablemente, han seguido otros derroteros. 
**** Absténgase de comentarios impropios. Gracias. Martine (Mod...).
Si nos ceñimos en las dos interrogativas originales, motivo de esta controversia, y siguiendo con la cuantificación del dinero y basándonos únicamente en tus propios argumentos e intentando poner los ejemplos que no has facilitado, tenemos:


Peterdg said:


> (…) (*) En frases no interrogativas, "porque" causativo sólo puede llevar subjuntivo si lo que se expresa después de "porque" *no* indica la razón por la que lo que se dice en la principal ocurra o no. Es decir que la frase necesita un elemento negativo. En el caso opuesto, si lleva subjuntivo, equivale a "para que" e indica finalidad.


«¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque es pobre?» — *Sí, le voy a dar 1,000,000 porque es pobre.*
En la respuesta afirmativa como *sí* se indica la razón de la principal entonces no puede llevar subjuntivo y la frase resulta *correcta*. El problema surge cuanto se intenta usar el subjuntivo en la frase afirmativa ya que, al parecer, resulta imposible usarlo sin indicar la razón, pero, en cambio, como tú dices, se necesita un elemento negativo: *Sí, le voy a dar 1,000,000 porque no sea pobre*, *(para que deje de ser pobre)*. Y la frase queda *correcta* y libre de incongruencias.

Pero:


Peterdg said:


> (…) En el caso opuesto, si lleva subjuntivo, equivale a "para que" e indica finalidad.


Si en la afirmativa usamos el subjuntivo: *Sí, le voy a dar 1,000,000 porque sea pobre*, y como aquí el «porque» equivale a «para que» e indica finalidad, entonces la frase nos queda así: *Sí, le voy a dar 1,000,000 para que sea pobre*. Salvo que puedas esgrimir algo en contra, ambas frases son, no ya incongruentes sino simplemente absurdas, como ya has reconocido posteriormente en tu segundo hilo #14: 


Peterdg said:


> Si la frase fuera: _¿Vas a darle $1,000,000_ *para que* _sea pobre?_ sí veo una incongruencia. Con "porque", si lo interpretas como equivalente de "para que", sí, también veo la incongruencia. En una frase afirmativa, por ejemplo; _"Le da 1,000,000 porque sea pobre._" también hay incongruencia porque aquí la única posible interpretación de "porque" es como equivalente de "para que" (por el subjuntivo).


Ahora pasemos a las interrogativas con subjuntivo.
En la frase:

*«¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea pobre?»*. Analizándola profundamente e intentando evitar la incongruencia que destila, se llega a la conclusión que forzosamente debe existir una errata y que esta no puede ser otra que sustituir el *«porque: locución conjuntiva causal»* por el *«por que: locución conjuntiva final»*, quedando entonces la frase así: *«¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 por que sea pobre?»*. Así sí parece *correcta*, y también si la escribimos dándole la vuelta:* «¿Por que sea pobre vas a darle $1,000,000?»*, *«¿Por el hecho que sea pobre vas a darle $1,000,000?».* 

Sería de agradecer que *Blasita* nos diera su docto parecer.

Gracias a todos por tan valiosas aportaciones y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Xiscomx

gabbytaa said:


> Discúlpenme, pero no le encuentro ningún sentido a la frase original con el subjuntivo. Definitivamente en mis pobres conocimientos de gramática no la diría.
> Aquí están algunos ejemplos que son similares:
> " Le compraré un regalo porque es muy bueno conmigo." "Le compraré un regalo porque sea bueno conmigo."  (jamás lo diría así)
> 
> Repitiendo, el subjuntivo no cabe por ningún motivo, razón o circunstancia.
> 
> Saludos


Hola *Gabbytaa*,
La frase: *«Le compraré un regalo porque sea bueno conmigo»*, es correcta y muy usual por esta región y además ya ha sido extensamente analizada en múltiples hilos de este _thread_, y tendrías que interpretarla así: *«Le compraré un regalo para que sea bueno conmigo»*.
Un saludo


----------



## gabbytaa

Xiscomx said:


> Hola *Gabbytaa*,
> La frase: *«Le compraré un regalo porque sea bueno conmigo»*, es correcta y muy usual por esta región y además ya ha sido extensamente analizada en múltiples hilos de este _thread_, y tendrías que interpretarla así: *«Le compraré un regalo para que sea bueno conmigo»*.
> Un saludo


Hola Xis,
Lo malo o lo bueno, depende del enfoque, es que por mi región nunca la escucharé con ese bendito subjuntivo jaja. Aunque dicen por ahí que nunca digas nunca.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Xiscomx

gabbytaa said:


> Hola Xis,
> Lo malo o lo bueno, depende del enfoque, es que por mi región nunca la escucharé con ese bendito subjuntivo jaja. Aunque dicen por ahí que nunca digas nunca. Saludos a todos


Hola *Gabbytaa*,
Cuando dices: *«Le compraré un regalo porque es muy bueno conmigo»*, es porque cuando está contigo siempre se porta bien o te trata bien y quieres premiarle por su buen comportamiento haciéndole un regalo; sin embargo si dices: *«Le compraré un regalo porque sea bueno conmigo»*, ya no hay nada de todo eso, aquí, a cambio de un regalo, estás esperando su buen comportamiento, quizá porque sabes que suele ser muy travieso:

A la pregunta: *¿Por qué le comprarás un regalo?*, tú respondes:
«Le compraré un regalo *porque se porte bien* [*para que sea bueno*] cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
«Le compraré un regalo *porque me trate bien* cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
«Le compraré un regalo *porque se comporte* cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
«Le compraré un regalo *porque sea educado* cuando está [o esté] conmigo».

 Sería muy ilustrativo saber cómo os las ingeniáis en tu país para decir todas estas oraciones condicionadas a causa/efecto: Yo hago esto para que *tú hagas* lo otro. Yo te compro un regalo porque a cambio *tú hagas* tus deberes. ¿Te has fijado en los subjuntivos?
O esta otra: Trabajaré duro *porque cumplas tu* deseo de ir a la universidad.

¿Acaso en México no podéis expresaros del mismo modo? Lo contrario resultaría increíble.
Un saludo


----------



## gabbytaa

Xiscomx said:


> Hola *Gabbytaa*,
> Cuando dices: *«Le compraré un regalo porque es muy bueno conmigo»*, es porque cuando está contigo siempre se porta bien o te trata bien y quieres premiarle por su buen comportamiento haciéndole un regalo; sin embargo si dices: *«Le compraré un regalo porque sea bueno conmigo»*, ya no hay nada de todo eso, aquí, a cambio de un regalo, estás esperando su buen comportamiento, quizá porque sabes que suele ser muy travieso:
> 
> A la pregunta: *¿Por qué le comprarás un regalo?*, tú respondes:
> «Le compraré un regalo *porque se porte bien* [*para que sea bueno*] cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
> «Le compraré un regalo *porque me trate bien* cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
> «Le compraré un regalo *porque se comporte* cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
> «Le compraré un regalo *porque sea educado* cuando está [o esté] conmigo».
> 
> Sería muy ilustrativo saber cómo os las ingeniáis en tu país para decir todas estas oraciones condicionadas a causa/efecto: Yo hago esto para que *tú hagas* lo otro. Yo te compro un regalo porque a cambio *tú hagas* tus deberes. ¿Te has fijado en los subjuntivos?
> O esta otra: Trabajaré duro *porque cumplas tu* deseo de ir a la universidad.
> 
> ¿Acaso en México no podéis expresaros del mismo modo? Lo contrario resultaría increíble.
> Un saludo


Increíble o no que te parezca, yo no lo uso. No voy a hablar de todo México, no quiero generalizar. 
Para mí es muy diferente decir:
"Le compraré un regalo porque se porta bien" (sin subjuntivo) a decir :
"Le compraré un regalo para que se porte bien cuando este conmigo". 
(subjuntivo). Me queda claro su uso como finalidad en este segundo ejemplo. Si para ti el significado es el mismo, entonces hablamos diferente idioma.
Y te repito, no hay que generalizar. Es mi opinión.
El punto aquí es que yo jamás utilizaría "porque" en lugar de "para que". Eso es todo el problema. Si tu así lo dices, pues muy respetable. 

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

gabbytaa said:


> Increíble o no que te parezca, yo no lo uso. No voy a hablar de todo México, no quiero generalizar.
> Para mí es muy diferente decir:
> "Le compraré un regalo porque se porta bien" (sin subjuntivo) a decir :
> "Le compraré un regalo para que se porte bien cuando este conmigo".
> (subjuntivo). Me queda claro su uso como finalidad en este segundo ejemplo. Si para ti el significado es el mismo, entonces hablamos diferente idioma.
> Y te repito, no hay que generalizar. Es mi opinión.
> El punto aquí es que yo jamás utilizaría "porque" en lugar de "para que". Eso es todo el problema. Si tu así lo dices, pues muy respetable. Saludos


Así queda claro que el problema no está en el subjuntivo sino en el uso de los sinónimos «porque» y «para que».
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Xiscomx

*Hilo #17:*


Peterdg said:


> ¿Tendría sentido si lo dijera de esta manera?: "¿Vas a darle dinero porque sería pobre?"


Sí, pero tendría un poco más de sentido si volvemos a cuantificar la cifra:
*«**¿Vas a darle $1,000.000 porque sería pobre? — Claro, porque así no lo será.*
*«**¿Vas a darle $1,000.000 porque [sino] sería pobre?*

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Xiscomx said:


> *«¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 porque sea pobre?»*. Analizándola profundamente e intentando evitar la incongruencia que destila, se llega a la conclusión que forzosamente debe existir una errata y que esta no puede ser otra que sustituir el *«porque: locución conjuntiva causal»* por el *«por que: locución conjuntiva final»*, quedando entonces la frase así: *«¿Vas a darle $1,000,000 por que sea pobre?»*. Así sí parece *correcta*, y también si la escribimos dándole la vuelta:* «¿Por que sea pobre vas a darle $1,000,000?»*, *«¿Por el hecho que sea pobre vas a darle $1,000,000?».*
> 
> Sería de agradecer que *Blasita* nos diera su docto parecer.


Hola, Xiscomx:

El uso de _(sólo) por el hecho de que_ _sea pobre_ tendría algo más sentido para mí, sí. Lo cierto es que la subordinada causal que introduce _el hecho de que_ es muy similar al de _porque_, pero me parece que el uso es algo diferente. Añadir que, en general, _sólo_ hace que el subjuntivo me suene algo mejor. Lo de _por que_ no lo termino de ver en esa frase, lo siento. Lo tomaría como decir _para que_.

Vamos a esperar a que otros compañeros den su opinión sobre este tema tan interesante.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mackinder

¡Qué posts tan interesantes y complejos! ¡Ojalá supiera tanta gramática como ustedes!  Por lo pronto, me limito a decir  que pienso que *¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre? me parece correcto, y que*

*¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre? no,*

*y que carezco de argumentos gramáticos para defender mi posición, valiéndome, así, sólo de la percepción empírica que he desarrollado para preferir una opción sobre otra. 

*


----------



## SevenDays

Yo veo un matiz algo distinto. Con el subjuntivo no se cuestiona la realidad de ser pobre:  no es un subjuntivo que denote _posibilidad, irrealidad, duda, no aseveración_, etc.; más bien  se trata de un subjuntivo que se refiere a algo ya establecido en la conversación ( la realidad  de tal pobreza, que se da por consabida) y _que tiene poca relevancia, importancia para el hablante_. Dicho de otra manera: sí, es pobre, pero eso no es motivo para darle dinero. El subjuntivo siempre depende del emisor, y no es raro verlo en este contexto. Es el mismo subjuntivo que aparece en _por muy cansado que *estés*, igual vamos al teatro_. (= _ya sé que estás cansado, pero igual vamos al teatro_). 
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

SevenDays said:


> ...
> Dicho de otra manera: sí, es pobre, pero eso no es motivo para darle dinero.
> ...


 ¡Exactamente!

Es lo que he intentado explicar desde el principio. Es el hecho de que aparezca en una pregunta que hace posible esa interpretación, como también lo sería en una frase afirmativa (una frase que no es una pregunta) con una negación). La pregunta abre la posibilidad semántica que también ofrece una negación.

Con eso no quiero negar que en ciertas regiones el uso del subjuntivo suena "raro" en este caso.


----------



## Erreconerre

ManuelAzaña said:


> Lo correcto sería:
> 
> «¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?»
> 
> O
> 
> «¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?»



Las dos formas son comunes y las dos son correctas. Plantearla de un modo o del otro no tiena nada qué ver con la gramática, sino con las circunstancias y con el sentido de la lógica. 
Si nosotros sabemos que Juan es pobre, entonces la forma más adecuada de plantear la pregunta es ¿*Vas a darle* *dinero a Juan porque es pobre*? En este caso el uso del subjuntivo suena absurdo, porque el subjuntivo expresa suposiciones, y en este caso no suponemos nada, porque sabemos que Juan existe y que es pobre.

Todo depende de lo que se trate de decir. Por ejemplo:
--No le repliques a Fulano.
--Cuando hay que replicar, yo siempre lo hago.
--¿*Aunque sea tu jefe*?

Y aquí sí se trata de suposiciones, porque se dice "cuando hay que replicar". Y como puede ser que haya, también puede ser que no haya que hacerlo. Y como puede ser que lo haga ante el jefe, puede ser que no sea ante él, porque la pregunta dice "aunque sea".

O bien:
--Yo nunca le doy dinero a nadie.
--¿*Aunque sea muy pobre*?
En este caso lo menos adecuado sería el uso del indicativo.


----------



## blasita

SevenDays said:


> Dicho de otra manera: sí, es pobre, pero eso no es motivo para darle dinero. El subjuntivo siempre depende del emisor, y no es raro verlo en este contexto. El subjuntivo siempre depende del emisor, y no es raro verlo en este contexto. Es el mismo subjuntivo que aparece en por muy cansado que estés, igual vamos al teatro. (= ya sé que estás cansado, pero igual vamos al teatro).


Hola, Seven. ¿Podrías aportar (tú o cualquier otro forero) alguna referencia en la que aparezca esto, por favor? Y me refiero no a interpretaciones basadas en otras construcciones, sino información específica sobre _porque _y el subjuntivo en interrogativas. Yo voy a consultar la NGLE a ver si encuentro algo en concreto. Ah, y lo siento, pero para algunos hispanohablantes no es tan común. Un saludo.


----------



## Xiscomx

Frases originales:
*¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?*
*¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?*

A estas alturas del debate uno empieza a cuestionarse lo incuestionable.
Con el objeto de dar más comprensibilidad a ambas frases, a continuación se sustituyen los correspondientes *«dinero/pobre»* por *«medicina/enfermo»*. 

*¿Vas a darle la medicina porque está enfermo?* En esta frase parece ser que el que hace la pregunta ignora que el receptor de la medicina esté enfermo. En ella la finalidad de darle la medicina es porque lo está y para que se cure.

Y en esta (el controvertido uso del subjuntivo):
*¿Vas a darle la medicina porque esté enfermo?* En esta otra parece que no queda tan clara la finalidad que se persigue al darle la medicina:

*1)* ¿Será porque el que pregunta desconoce el estado de salud del receptor de la medicina y se cuestiona si la finalidad de darle la medicina sea para que enferme de verdad y no porque esté enfermo?

*2)* ¿Será porque el que pregunta sabe que el receptor de la medicina está ya enfermo y supone que la finalidad de darle la medicina es para que se cure.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

He encontrado algo de información en la NGLE. Del apartado 25.13v:


> Existen otros operadores modales que inducen el subjuntivo porque abarcan a la subordinada causal bajo su ámbito. La interrogación es uno de ellos, como en _¿Pero crees que se halla menoscabado mi honor porque haya corrido en pos de una aventura?_ (Grassi,_ Copo_). El que emite esta oración pregunta retóricamente si la razón que se menciona es real, y por tanto  la cuestiona como válida. El resultado es similar al que se obtendría si se hubiera dicho _No se halla menoscabado mi honor porque haya corrido en pos de una aventura_.


Increíble, yo mencioné cuestionar y válido. Aunque, palabrita del niño Jesús que la mía fue solo una posible interpretación. Que, de todas formas, no es compartida por todos y que puede que para muchos no venga al caso. Yo sigo pensando que la interrogativa que se presenta en este hilo no tiene mucho sentido.

Hola, ManuelAzaña. Espero que no te moleste, pero me gustaría preguntarte si se te ha ocurrido a ti este ejemplo o es algo que has oído o leído en alguna parte. Y si, entonces, estabas interesado en conocer una regla general al respecto o simplemente con relación a esa interrogativa en sí. Gracias.


----------



## SevenDays

Y no olvidemos que también es una cuestión de enfoque: el indicativo (_*es* pobre_) presenta una realidad objetiva; el subjuntivo (_*sea* pobre_) presenta una realidad _desde el punto de vista del hablante_; nada de raro en ello, pues el subjuntivo nace del emisor. Blasita, no he visto nada como referencia para el uso específico de "porque + subjuntivo en la interrogativas", pero lo que has puesto de la NGLEA tiene mucho sentido: la modalidad interrogativa da acogida al subjuntivo, que puede indicar duda o, como dije anteriormente, rechazo.
Saludos


----------



## ManuelAzaña

blasita said:


> He encontrado algo de información en la NGLE. Del apartado 25.13v:
> Increíble, yo mencioné cuestionar y válido. Aunque, palabrita del niño Jesús que la mía fue solo una posible interpretación. Que, de todas formas, no es compartida por todos y que puede que para muchos no venga al caso. Yo sigo pensando que la interrogativa que se presenta en este hilo no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> Hola, ManuelAzaña. Espero que no te moleste, pero me gustaría preguntarte si se te ha ocurrido a ti este ejemplo o es algo que has oído o leído en alguna parte. Y si, entonces, estabas interesado en conocer una regla general al respecto o simplemente con relación a esa interrogativa en sí. Gracias.



El ejemplo lo escuché en una serie de televisión y me indujo a la duda. Me gustaría conocer la regla general sobre el uso del subjuntivo en las oraciones interrogativas; es decir, cualquier ejemplo dado es válido e incluso más acertado del que copié de dicha serie.

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés en la pregunta y por seguir respondiendo.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Manuel.



SevenDays said:


> Blasita, no he visto nada como referencia para el uso específico de "porque + subjuntivo en la interrogativas", pero lo que has puesto de la NGLEA tiene mucho sentido: la modalidad interrogativa da acogida al subjuntivo, que puede indicar duda o, como dije anteriormente, rechazo.


Seven, lo siento, pero ahora sí que estoy un poco hecha un lío. Tú habías dicho antes que nunca podía indicar _duda_ en estos casos. Me habré perdido.


----------



## SevenDays

Blasita, mil disculpas si te estoy confundiendo. Para mi, este subjuntivo indica _rechazo_, pero leyendo y releyendo este hilo, y tomando en cuenta la modalidad interrogativa de la frase, que se me hace más presente luego de ver lo que has puesto de la NGLEA, no calificaría como incorrecto que alguien dijese que aquí hay _duda_. Pero repito, lo que veo es ese rechazo: se sabe que tal persona es pobre, pero no se le da importancia, se descarta.
Saludos


----------



## cbrena

SevenDays said:


> (...) Para mi, este subjuntivo indica _rechazo (...)_


Para mí también.
El indicativo sólo indica duda, el subjuntivo rechazo.


----------



## blasita

SevenDays said:


> Pero repito, lo que veo es ese rechazo: se sabe que tal persona es pobre, pero no se le da importancia, se descarta.


 Bien, gracias, Seven. Si te refirieras a rechazo contextual, sí sería posible para mí. Para mostrar extrañeza ante lo que se dice y preguntar para saber si se ha entendido bien, pedir confirmación. Por ejemplo, una chica habla a otra de su prometido, Pepito.

—"Pues es dueño de una cadena hotelera. Está entre los más ricos del país y se acaba de comprar un deportivo nuevo monísimo". Y blablablá.
—"¿Y te vas a casar con él sólo porque sea rico?".


----------



## merquiades

cbrena said:


> Para mí también.
> El indicativo sólo indica duda, el subjuntivo rechazo.



Gracias a ti y a Seven. He seguido este hilo con mucho interés y he estado un poco liado porque me suena tan natural el subjuntivo y no porque signifique para que/ a fin de que.  ¡Es el rechazo!  ¡Pero le vas a dar dinero porque sea pobre!  En fin como ha dicho RR depende del contexto.
Aquí se aprende un montón.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Merquiades. Me alegro mucho, de verdad. Lo siento, pero para mí aún no está claro del todo. Ha habido otras tantas interpretaciones y usos interesantes en esta conversación; todos igual de respetables para mí. Tampoco entiendo a lo que se refiere Cbrena con que "el indicativo sólo indica duda", pero bueno, probablemente sea solo yo. Un saludo.


----------



## gabbytaa

blasita said:


> Hola, Merquiades. Me alegro mucho, de verdad. Lo siento, pero para mí aún no está claro del todo. Ha habido otras tantas interpretaciones y usos interesantes en esta conversación; todos igual de respetables para mí. Tampoco entiendo a lo que se refiere Cbrena con que "el indicativo sólo indica duda", pero bueno, probablemente sea solo yo. Un saludo.


Yo tampoco comprendo eso del indicativo. De hecho para mí el subjuntivo es el que indica "duda".
Saludos


----------



## cbrena

En la pregunta con el indicativo sólo la duda, como en toda pregunta. En la pregunta con el subjuntivo hay también una duda, pero además incluye rechazo y prejuicio.


----------



## blasita

gabbytaa said:


> Yo tampoco comprendo eso del indicativo. De hecho para mí el subjuntivo es el que indica "duda".


Hola, Gabby. Para mí también. Un saludo.

Veo que depende de lo que cada uno entienda por duda y creo que esto también se puede extender a las interpretaciones dadas anteriormente; no creo que estén tan lejos unas de otras o que, como dijo Seven, se excluyan unas a otras.


----------



## Rondivu

ManuelAzaña said:


> Lo correcto sería:
> «¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?»
> O
> «¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?»



Hola:
Vaya por delante que no he leído ni una sola de las respuestas de este hilo; no por nada, sino para no dejarme influenciar por ninguna de ellas. Creo que es lo mejor en estos casos donde se plantean cuestiones de indicativo frente a subjuntivo. 
Para mí las dos son correctas. *No hay contexto* pero lo pongo yo:
 Una persona que es pobre y está pidiendo limosna a dos ancianos. 
En "¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?" no tengo ni idea de por qué le va a dar dinero, pero me imagino que es porque es pobre. 
Me parecería, cuando menos, absurdo preguntar eso; sería como para contestar:
¿A ti qué te parece? No, le voy a dar dinero porque es rico, no te j***. 

En "¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?" estoy, en cierto modo, reprochando la acción. 
Por ejemplo:
¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre? Es muy joven. ¡Coño! ¡Que se ponga a trabajar! Es muy fácil pedir limosna y no dar un palo al agua. (Desde la primera interrogación hasta la última, la entonación es de sorpresa e indignación, y ascendente a más no poder) 

Un saludo


----------



## ManuelAzaña

Rondivu said:


> Hola:
> Vaya por delante que no he leído ni una sola de las respuestas de este hilo; no por nada, sino para no dejarme influenciar por ninguna de ellas. Creo que es lo mejor en estos casos donde se plantean cuestiones de indicativo frente a subjuntivo.
> Para mí las dos son correctas. *No hay contexto* pero lo pongo yo:
> Una persona que es pobre y está pidiendo limosna a dos ancianos.
> En "¿Vas a darle dinero porque es pobre?" no tengo ni idea de por qué le va a dar dinero, pero me imagino que es porque es pobre.
> Me parecería, cuando menos, absurdo preguntar eso; sería como para contestar:
> ¿A ti qué te parece? No, le voy a dar dinero porque es rico, no te j***.
> 
> En "¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre?" estoy, en cierto modo, reprochando la acción.
> Por ejemplo:
> ¿Vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre? Es muy joven. ¡Coño! ¡Que se ponga a trabajar! Es muy fácil pedir limosna y no dar un palo al agua. (Desde la primera interrogación hasta la última, la entonación es de sorpresa e indignación, y ascendente a más no poder)
> 
> Un saludo



Independientemente a la realidad gramatical, es lo primero que me venía a la cabeza cuando lo pensaba. El uso del subjuntivo da la sensación de un cierto disgusto con la acción a realizar.


----------



## amanarma

Hola a todos:

La verdad es que Juandiego (entre otros foreros) me parece que ha hecho una brillante exposición.

Mi intervención me temo que tiene poco que ver con la problemática del "porque"; y algunas frases que se han puesto de ejemplo me suenan marcianas... pero entiendo que no tengo el oído hecho a todas las regiones. Pero con respecto a las frases:
Yo creo que el motivo principal de que el indicativo exprese duda es simple: se trata de una pregunta . _
Le vas a dar dinero porque es pobre.

_​  Puede que sea una afirmación errónea con respecto a la realidad_, _pero no expresa duda.

 Para mí: V_as a darle dinero porque sea pobre_ 

al expresarse en subjuntivo denota quizá incredulidad, disgusto o disconformidad sobre "el hecho de entregarle dinero"  y se nota más si se hace en la frase negativa.
No vas a darle dinero porque sea pobre.​
Sin interrogación, ya existe la "duda" de que le pueda dar dinero incluso por otras razones (con las que probablemente tampoco estaríamos de acuerdo): suena a despecho. 


un saludo.

Y que la disputa continúe.


----------

